# Rain water harvesting



## surya kumar (May 19, 2016)

ever since south india facing severe drought this summer and when came to metro cities I think you know what's the scenario. In hyd that govt initiated Rain harvesting plans and for that requested  every individual to form injection wells at home colonies and they offered water connection immediately whose having injection wells through which we can improve ground water, now a days everywhere is concrete so no way for ground water, So what your thoughts on this?


----------

